# Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fischerei



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

Redaktionell


*Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur beruflichen Fischerei auf den Meeren der EU​*
*Wir haben bereits vielfach berichtet über die Einbindung der Meersangler zur beruflichen Fischerei beim Management der Bestände, Rückwurfverbote etc. Seit gestern liegt nun offiziell der Verordnungsentwurf vor. Gewarnt hatten wir lange genug, was DAFV und Konsorten unternommen hatten, um das zu verhindern, ist für mich bis dato nicht zu finden/verstehen/nachzuvollziehen *

Hier werden unter anderem die Einbindung der Freizeitfischerei in die Quoten der Berufsfischerei und das Management der Angler mit der Fischerei zusammen durch die EU und die Mitgliedsländer, sowie die Rückwurfverbote definiert, die danach immer noch Angler treffen könnten, wenn Mitgliedsstaaten das so ausgestalten und je nach Fischart/Fanggebiet.

*Vorschlag für eine
VERORDNUNG DES RATES
zur Festsetzung der Fangmöglichkeiten für bestimmte Fischbestände und Bestandsgruppen in den Unionsgewässern sowie für Fischereifahrzeuge der Union in bestimmten Nicht-Unionsgewässern (2018)
*

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?uri=COM:2017:645:FIN

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fisch*

Geltungsbereich jetzt auch mit für Freizeitfischerei:





> Artikel 2
> Anwendungsbereich
> (1)Diese Verordnung gilt für folgende Schiffe:
> a)Fischereifahrzeuge der Union;
> ...





> Artikel 3
> Begriffsbestimmungen
> 
> b)„Freizeitfischerei“ nichtgewerbliche Fischerei, bei der biologische Meeresschätze beispielsweise im Rahmen der Freizeitgestaltung, des Fremdenverkehrs oder des Sports gefangen werden;



Zusammen schmeissen von Anglern und Fischerei:


> Artikel 17
> Freizeitfischerei
> Die Mitgliedstaaten teilen gegebenenfalls aus den ihnen nach Anhang ID zugeteilten Quoten einen speziellen Anteil für die Freizeitfischerei zu.




Und da sich ab 2019 laut Dokument die Anlandeverpflichtung auf Bestände und nicht auf bestimmte Fischereien bezieht, sind wohl spätestens ab da dann Angler mit dabei.

Von 2015 bis jetzt (inkl.) 2018 kommt ja nur die schrittweise Verschärfung.

Beim Aal interessant, das wohl Glasaal weiter gefangen werden darf:


> Artikel 12
> Verbote
> (1)Die nachstehenden Arten dürfen von Fischereifahrzeugen der Union nicht gefangen, an Bord behalten, umgeladen oder angelandet werden:
> a)Europäischer Aal (Anguilla anguilla)* mit einer Gesamtlänge von 12 cm oder mehr* in den Unionsgewässern des ICES-Gebiets und in der Ostsee;





> Artikel 43
> Verbote
> (1)Die folgenden Arten dürfen von Drittlandschiffen nicht befischt, an Bord behalten, umgeladen oder angelandet werden, wann immer sie in Unionsgewässern angetroffen werden:
> a)Europäischer Aal (Anguilla anguilla) *mit einer Gesamtlänge von 12 cm oder mehr* in den Unionsgewässern des ICES-Gebiets und in der Ostsee;





> (7)Was den Bestand des Europäischen Aals betrifft, so empfahl der ICES, alle die Mortalität beeinflussenden anthropogenen Faktoren, einschließlich gewerblicher Fischerei und Freizeitfischerei, auf null zu reduzieren oder möglichst nahe bei null zu halten. Zur Umsetzung dieses Gutachtens muss daher in der Ostsee, im Kattegat, im Skagerrak, in der Nordsee und im Atlantischen Ozean (Unionsgewässer) ein Fangverbot für diese Art gelten.




Bin aber erst alles noch am durchackern, das nur so als erster Überblick...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fisch*

Ich würde ja sagen, so ein Gedanke um die "*Gesamtlänge von 12 cm *" aber hier sieht man wieder, welche bek....... Regelungen sich durchsetzen lassen, wenn wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fisch*

Wäre es so, kämen weniger Verbote für Angler, da die Angelei und Angeltourismus letztlich mehr Kohle bringen als die berufliche Fischerei...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fisch*

Ok Thomas, wirtschaftliche Interessen, die von einer aktiven, verantwortungsvollen Interessenvertretung mit entsprechender Lobbyarbeit in den Fokus gerückt werden....

In dem Blick auf unsere Verbände sind wir wohl oft einer Meinung, allerdings rege ich mich darüber nicht so auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fisch*



Testudo schrieb:


> In dem Blick auf unsere Verbände sind wir wohl oft einer Meinung, *allerdings rege ich mich darüber nicht so auf.*


Besser für Dein Blutdruck


----------

